# litter evaluation and pick on Sunday



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

On Sunday I will be helping the breeder of my puppy evaluate the litter and pick my female and her pick male. The mother is an American Show Line GSD and the litter sire is the offspring of an ASL mother and a West German imported sire. 

The last three German Shepherds in my home have been rescues. The first was a senior female from a local shelter who lived for one year post adoption. The second was an adult male that I was a foster failure with. At the age of five years he suffered a devastating spinal cord tumor after overcoming SIBO challenges and bilateral elbow dysplasia. The most recent GSD was a ten week old puppy that I purchased when she was being sold via Facebook and then fostered for a GSD rescue. It only took about ten days for her to find a great home. 

The breeder of the litter is my mother and that I why I am going to help evaluate the litter. For the past 17 years I have shown a Sporting Group breed in conformation and my most recent efforts have been in rescue. There are two foster dogs with me right now - a young adult female Great Pyrenees and a senior female Brittany that will probably never leave due to age and cancer. There is never a dull moment at my home and a new GSD puppy should mix it up just enough to make for a really interesting next few months or years ! In addition to the dogs listed above, there are also five retired AKC champions and one rescue mutt. My dogs are my only kids and the German Shepherd puppy is the start of a new chapter for me and for my pack. I know that I am excited!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

How exciting! Post pictures of the litter, would love to see them.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here she is!!! Her call name will be Sabre and I am still working on a registered name. She is almost seven weeks old now and will stay with her litter for two more weeks.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's adorable :wub: congratulations


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cute face, especially those eyes! She's adorable


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

LARHAGE said:


> How exciting! Post pictures of the litter, would love to see them.


Here is the album with the litter photos. There is one stacked and one front photo of each puppy. Some puppies were easier than others and it was 87 degrees when I got there yesterday before storms arrived. 

Darcy and Mr Brown GSD puppies pictures by welshiemom - Photobucket


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i know this is an old thread, but any updated pics and stories to share?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I just posted new pictures of Sabra in the Pictures forum minutes ago. We will start puppy class on Sunday and I am hoping that I can get a friend to help me take a stacked photo of her there. She is easy to photograph around home, but I also want some photos of her structurally as she grows.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is the link to the newest photos of Sabra. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/187350-sabra-growing-up.html


----------

